# (old) slayer und element hinterbau jährlich warten (?)



## wilson (27. August 2006)

Auf bikeaction.de heisst es, man solle die Hinterbauten vom alten Slayer und vom Element mindestens einmal pro Jahr warten. Es wird empfohlen, die Gelenke zu reinigen und zu fetten.
Macht ihr das und wenn ja wie? Kann man die Gelenke einfach aufschrauben?


----------



## Der Toni (27. August 2006)

Nein, ich fahre mein Element (03er) seit 2 Jahren und werde an die Lager erst gehen, wenn es mir notwendig erscheint. Bis jetzt funktioniert der Hinterbau 1A. D.h agiles Ein und Ausfedern und keine Geräusche und kein Spiel. Die notwendigen Ersatzlager habe ich aber schon in Reserve.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. August 2006)

Ich würde das auch nicht machen. 2 x Jährlich den Dämpfer ausbauen und den Hinterbau auf "Leichgängigkeit" prüfen. Das reicht allemal. Mein Lagersatz beim 98ziger Element hat 6 Jahre seine Dienst getan  , bei meinem 03er TSC waren nach 3 Jahren Lager und Achsen fällig


----------



## All-Mountain (28. August 2006)

wilson schrieb:
			
		

> ...alten Slayer und vom Element...



Meinst Du damit etwa noch die alten Gleitlager? Die benötigen schon etwas Pflege.

Die Industrielager der neueren Modellen (z. B. an meinem Slayer) werde ich einfach nur fahren, solage die problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## Catsoft (28. August 2006)

Du solltest eine Umfrage starten, bis jetzt steht es 2:1 für nix tun


----------



## SlayMe (28. August 2006)

Ich tu auch nix - seit drei Jahren. Denn alles funktioniert bestens.
3:1


----------



## MWU406 (29. August 2006)

ich tu auch nichts dran (Slayer aus April 04)
4:1


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2006)

MWU406 schrieb:
			
		

> ich tu auch nichts dran (Slayer aus April 04)
> 4:1



Halt! Es geht um die Gleitlagerversionen, also immer noch 3:1


----------



## MWU406 (29. August 2006)

@catsoft
da siehst mal wie wenig ich oder der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens da dran machen


----------



## All-Mountain (29. August 2006)

Also wenn es um die alten Gleitlager geht solltest Du mal hier reinschauen:
Schmierung der Element Gleitlager (um hier mal wieder etwas ernst reinzubringen )


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2006)

Ja, im Ernst: Nicht schmieren, von Zeit zu Zeit prüfen und ggf. gegen die verbesserten Lager von IGUS austauschen.

Es ging in der Ausgangsfrage um reinigen und FETTEN. Da war auch ich ungenau. 

Du plädierst für reinigen OHNE fetten. Dem kann ich mich anschließen!!!

neue Umfrage:

 1. reinigen 
 2. fetten
 3. reinigen  und fetten
 4. nix tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (29. August 2006)

Na wenn es um Gleitlager geht, dann zähle ich auch nicht mit. Die 2003er Slayers waren die ersten ohne Gleitlager.
Also wieder 2:1


----------

